# Fire Bobo, and take Martinez with him! PLEASE



## SuperSport (Nov 1, 2008)

Please fire both of them! Get rid of both them idiots! Bobo doesn't know how to call a game and if Georgia is down we are out of luck! Because he can't call any play that can help us! 3rd and 15 lets call a draw play?  3rd and 1, he calls a deep bomb to a triple covered wr!


Then you have that STUPID zone defense that Willie likes to play! We will give you 5 yards then TRY and tackle you. I guess he teachs our players that it is o.k. just to hit the other team, don't wrap them up and tackle them. NO don't do that!


Just Stupid!

Georgia hasn't lived up to the hype that they should be, and haven't played like the team they are capable and in my opinion it is due ALOT to our play calling. Yes penalties have killed us. But more than that, Georgia hasn't looked even like they WANT to win games, more or less a National Championship!

Very disappointed in Georgia today. Pitiful performance by EVERY player out there, EVERYONE of them! 
They should have to RUN back to Athens, and let Mark Richt lead the way. And maybe along the way back, they MIGHT find some heart, because the team I watched today has NONE!



Don't get me wrong I LOVE the Dawgs as much as anyone, and I am still a fan, but I am sick with them today, not because we got beat, but because we BEAT ourselves! And like I said Stupid Play calling!

So Fire them!



























Go Dawgs!


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, it is STILL better to be a losing Dawg fan than a winning anything else!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 1, 2008)

Are you kidding me.  You cant possibly think the play calling is what is hurting Ga in this game do you?  Are you actually watching the game?

I told you this was going to happen SS.  Georgia is getting beaten by a much better team.  Plain and simple

Dont throw your coaches under the bus for bad execution.  The players are getting beat on the field.


----------



## blessedchevy (Nov 1, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Are you kidding me.  You cant possibly think the play calling is what is hurting Ga in this game do you?  Are you actually watching the game?
> 
> I told you this was going to happen SS.  Georgia is getting beaten by a much better team.  Plain and simple
> 
> Dont throw your coaches under the bus for bad execution.  The players are getting beat on the field.



Excuse me there whatever mascot you are? The play calling has been terrible ALL year, bad decisions by our players, but bad calls by our callers. When Walsh missed the 1st fg, Bobo called two plays where Stafford ran and GOT nothing, had to settle for a FG that was missed. Martinez and his zone coverage has hurt us. Knowing the run is coming and the short pass, still stays in the same coverage and it has hurt us!

Florida beat us, but like SS said Georgia beat ourselves!


----------



## gunz (Nov 1, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Are you kidding me.  You cant possibly think the play calling is what is hurting Ga in this game do you?  Are you actually watching the game?
> 
> I told you this was going to happen SS.  Georgia is getting beaten by a much better team.  Plain and simple
> 
> Dont throw your coaches under the bus for bad execution.  The players are getting beat on the field.



You should know about getting beat shouldn't you!

Yes players play on the field, but they play the calls that are called!


I agree nothing great about our play calling this year!


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 1, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Are you kidding me.  You cant possibly think the play calling is what is hurting Ga in this game do you?  Are you actually watching the game?
> 
> I told you this was going to happen SS.  Georgia is getting beaten by a much better team.  Plain and simple
> 
> Dont throw your coaches under the bus for bad execution.  The players are getting beat on the field.




Did you read my post? I threw the players under the bus as well! I said the WHOLE team is playing pitiful and with NO heart. But it starts at the head and tickles down!


----------



## Pacman (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree! Hey War Eagle/Tiger or whatever, why are you even posting in here, does this concern you. 

I agree bad calling and no heart is right. Georgia showed none!


----------



## ACguy (Nov 1, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Did you read my post? I threw the players under the bus as well! I said the WHOLE team is playing pitiful and with NO heart. But it starts at the head and tickles down!



So now you want to fire the head coach? The GA players just are not as good as the UF players.


----------



## earlyrain (Nov 1, 2008)

Say what ya'll want Sport has a point, the players and the coaches haven't played/coached today. No Heart at all, from anyone! Georgia gave this game away!


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2008)

ACguy said:


> So now you want to fire the head coach? The GA players just are not as good as the UF players.


why don't people actually read the whole posts. thats what happens to my threads, you see something you don't like and start responding.


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 1, 2008)

ACguy said:


> So now you want to fire the head coach? The GA players just are not as good as the UF players.



Where did I say that? Again I SAID they have no heart today, and that they haven't played today nor have they coached well today, nor this season. 
I put the "fire them" part in there to show my displeasure with them. Do I think they are good, yes, but they have made STUPID discussions this year on their playcalling all year. UGA got beat today, I said they did, but we DIDN'T play at all! We showed NO HEART! I don't care if you like us or not, if you couldn't see that Georgia had no heart out there today, then you DIDN'T WATCH THE GAME!


So maybe go back and reread or READ my post, then make you stupid comments!

Thank You, BTW This is more for the Dawg fans out there, than Auburn fans or whatever you are!


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Where did I say that? Again I SAID they have no heart today, and that they haven't played today nor have they coached well today, nor this season. I put the "fire them" part in there to show my displeasure with them. Do I think they are good, yes, but they have made STUPID discussions this year on their playcalling all year. UGA got beat today, I said they did, but we DIDN'T play at all! We showed NO HEART! I don't care if you like us or not, if you couldn't see that Georgia had no heart out there today, then you DIDN'T WATCH THE GAME!So maybe go back and reread or READ my post, then make you stupid comments!Thank You, BTW This is more for the Dawg fans out there, than Auburn fans or whatever you are!


yea, what he said.


----------



## earlyrain (Nov 1, 2008)

They can't read!


----------



## blessedchevy (Nov 1, 2008)

They just post stupid stuff and run their mouths!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 1, 2008)

I read the whole post and I am not sure why it matters which team I pull for.  You guys are being pretty typical.  Turn your answers around.  Your players got run off the field.  In every aspect.  Your coaches may not have called the best game of the year but you got beat.  You got beat bad.  It has nothing to do with how bad the tigers are or what mascot they use.   LOL..   

Though Stafford was picked off all day, you cant blame him.  He had to keep slinging it.  When you are that far behind, you just cant stop trying.  Florida had more playmakers.   

I didnt know you were not allowed to post on Ga posts if you were not a Ga fan.  Been doing it all year with no complaints


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 1, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> I read the whole post and I am not sure why it matters which team I pull for.  You guys are being pretty typical.  Turn your answers around.  Your players got run off the field.  In every aspect.  Your coaches may not have called the best game of the year but you got beat.  You got beat bad.  It has nothing to do with how bad the tigers are or what mascot they use.   LOL..
> 
> Though Stafford was picked off all day, you cant blame him.  He had to keep slinging it.  When you are that far behind, you just cant stop trying.  Florida had more playmakers.
> 
> I didnt know you were not allowed to post on Ga posts if you were not a Ga fan.  Been doing it all year with no complaints





Because you misunderstood what I said! We were behind for one reaso, our defensive play calling! But nevermind your not going to listen or understand what I might or what I was saying anyways, Some on here did!


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2008)

i wasn't talking about your post, but the coach does call the plays and that on side kick call was made by the coaches. the early play calling hurt at the goal line. kind of set the tone for the game. bobo needs to be more conservative, not Obama like. Florida could have spreaded the wealth today.


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 1, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Please fire both of them! Get rid of both them idiots! Bobo doesn't know how to call a game and if Georgia is down we are out of luck! Because he can't call any play that can help us! 3rd and 15 lets call a draw play?  3rd and 1, he calls a deep bomb to a triple covered wr!
> 
> 
> Then you have that STUPID zone defense that Willie likes to play! We will give you 5 yards then TRY and tackle you. I guess he teachs our players that it is o.k. just to hit the other team, don't wrap them up and tackle them. NO don't do that!
> ...



Fan is short for fanatic. This is called overreacting. We got our butts handed to us. There were several plays that went the wrong way for us and then it snowballed into a 49-3 lead. The Dawgs will live to fight another day. Urban Cryer has his revenge with out using any gimmicks or other weird schemes. My hat is off to him and his team.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 1, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Please fire both of them! Get rid of both them idiots! Bobo doesn't know how to call a game and if Georgia is down we are out of luck! Because he can't call any play that can help us! 3rd and 15 lets call a draw play?  3rd and 1, he calls a deep bomb to a triple covered wr!
> 
> 
> Then you have that STUPID zone defense that Willie likes to play! We will give you 5 yards then TRY and tackle you. I guess he teachs our players that it is o.k. just to hit the other team, don't wrap them up and tackle them. NO don't do that!
> ...


I do agree with this WHOLE post 100%. But the refs were in myers pocket.If you couldn't see the missed calls in this game you might need glasses. It's bad when the anouncers show the replays and talk about all the missed calls every time fla scores. But yes we lost and bad but I think the game was poorly refed.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 1, 2008)

I love it...GA Pasted!!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 1, 2008)

DAWG1419 said:


> I do agree with this WHOLE post 100%. But the refs were in myers pocket.If you couldn't see the missed calls in this game you might need glasses. It's bad when the anouncers show the replays and talk about all the missed calls every time fla scores. But yes we lost and bad but I think the game was poorly refed.



Thank You!



Thanatos said:


> Fan is short for fanatic. This is called overreacting. We got our butts handed to us. There were several plays that went the wrong way for us and then it snowballed into a 49-3 lead. The Dawgs will live to fight another day. Urban Cryer has his revenge with out using any gimmicks or other weird schemes. My hat is off to him and his team.



I would of soon see gimmicks than no class!



Marks500 said:


> I love it...GA Pasted!!!!!



Don't ya love the Georgia haters, and the ones that jump in after a defeat, no guts to jump in a fire, but you have to wait till there are no coals left!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 1, 2008)

SS watch now they will tell me the quit whinning because we lost. I'm a man that don't whine I'm not a demacrat but I just call um as I see um. If they missed 1 call it's ok but 4-5 that lead to touchdowns give me a break.If you got to jump on flas bandwaggon then you people are LOSERS at least we GEORGIA stand for something. Unlike ya'll bandwaggon fans that will prob. vote for obama.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 1, 2008)

maybe they should start Joe Cox


----------



## chewie1014 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've not called for Bobo's or Martinez's firing all year...It's hard to do so when you're winning.  I have called for Martinez to get his butt in the booth cause it's dang near impossible to adjust to the offense from the sideline.

BUT

after the Alabama game and that even more pitiful performance against UF...something has to happen.  UGA has too much talent to be wasted on poor play calling.

I don't know if they should be fired (though I'm leaning that way on Bobo) but I absolutely think Martinez has to get in the booth or find somewhere else to coach.


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 1, 2008)

DAWG1419 said:


> SS watch now they will tell me the quit whinning because we lost. I'm a man that don't whine I'm not a demacrat but I just call um as I see um. If they missed 1 call it's ok but 4-5 that lead to touchdowns give me a break.If you got to jump on flas bandwaggon then you people are LOSERS at least we GEORGIA stand for something. Unlike ya'll bandwaggon fans that will prob. vote for obama.



Missed calls is part of football. THe reason we lost is 3 picks and a fumble as well as 2 missed field goals on top of a on side kick in the first half with the score 7-3...

Missed calls was the last reason we lost this game. Don't make excuses for our team. Hold them accountable for shotty play calling and not "finishing the drill".


----------



## ACguy (Nov 1, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Where did I say that? Again I SAID they have no heart today, and that they haven't played today nor have they coached well today, nor this season.
> I put the "fire them" part in there to show my displeasure with them. Do I think they are good, yes, but they have made STUPID discussions this year on their playcalling all year. UGA got beat today, I said they did, but we DIDN'T play at all! We showed NO HEART! I don't care if you like us or not, if you couldn't see that Georgia had no heart out there today, then you DIDN'T WATCH THE GAME!
> 
> 
> ...




What did you mean when you said 


SuperSport said:


> Did you read my post? I threw the players under the bus as well! I said the WHOLE team is playing pitiful and with NO heart. *But it starts at the head and tickles down*!



Who has full control and is the  *head* of the team ? Is it not the head coach? I agree they played with no heart. Seems like the players went down before they even got hit unless it was just your QB making bad passes. I will give you some credit atleast you knew GA was going to lose thats why you did not join the bet for a full year like everyone else.


----------



## Bustem (Nov 1, 2008)

I been calling for Martinez to get fired since West Virginia beat us..he needs to go and so does bobo


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've wanted Martinez gone for quite a while.

CMR needs to demote Bobo to "Get Back" coach and take back the playcalling.  For those of you that don't know what the "Get Back" coach is he is the guy that scripts the plays on the clipboard and keeps the players back on the sideline.


----------



## ofdtruckie (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't whine about missed calls.It happens every football game.For instance look at the interception by Haden where he hooked the reciever, yes could have been called but did you also see same play your offensive lineman tackled the defensive end just before he hits  Stafford.No call both ways. Winning streak over.Go Gators


----------



## chewie1014 (Nov 1, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I've wanted Martinez gone for quite a while.
> 
> CMR needs to demote Bobo to "Get Back" coach and take back the playcalling.  For those of you that don't know what the "Get Back" coach is he is the guy that scripts the plays on the clipboard and keeps the players back on the sideline.



Martinez is a great defensive coach...he's just got to get in the booth so he can see the whole picture and adjust his defense for what the other team is doing.  You can't adjust from the sideline because you can't see the whole picture.  Is it any wonder UGA usually plays a better D in the second half?  Martinez has the half to see what the other team is doing and adjust.  GET IN THE BOOTH OR GET ON!

I also think Martinez getting in the booth will help Bobo become a better player caller.  In big games, Bobo is coaching the offense trying to play catchup.  That's a tough way to coach.  And he's had to do it since he got the play-calling responsibility last year.  I also think Richt needs to take Bobo under his wing a bit and coach him on being a better play-caller.

I DO NOT think Richt needs to assume calling the plays again.  If Bobo can't handle it, get someone in that can.  I think Richt needs to be free of the responsibility so he can coach the entire game.

Just my .02 and it's worth less than that.


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 1, 2008)

chewie1014 said:


> I've not called for Bobo's or Martinez's firing all year...It's hard to do so when you're winning.  I have called for Martinez to get his butt in the booth cause it's dang near impossible to adjust to the offense from the sideline.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...



Like I said I called for the firing to get attention, do I really think they should be, probably not, BUT they need to do something and change their calling and fix the problem, before next game/year!



Thanatos said:


> Missed calls is part of football. THe reason we lost is 3 picks and a fumble as well as 2 missed field goals on top of a on side kick in the first half with the score 7-3...
> 
> Missed calls was the last reason we lost this game. Don't make excuses for our team. Hold them accountable for shotty play calling and not "finishing the drill".



I have, and I AM!


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2008)

*Wow*

Boy that bandwagon emptied pretty fast down at Jacksonville today didn't it?  

This is going to get good - love those "faithful" fans.  op2:


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 1, 2008)

I am here, and how can you call out UGA fans on Saturday night? Some went to the game, and some are gone hunting for the weekend like ever week. Funny how a Techie calls us out about not be loyal!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 1, 2008)

Double D said:


> Boy that bandwagon emptied pretty fast down at Jacksonville today didn't it?
> 
> This is going to get good - love those "faithful" fans.  op2:



I'm here and I have big ole can of Raid for you yellowbellys.

I am a true UGA fan, win or lose.....and losing is something you Tech guys have mastered.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2008)

*talkin' about the stands at the stadium . . . erh*



MustangMAtt30 said:


> I'm here and I have big ole can of Raid for you yellowbellys.
> 
> I am a true UGA fan, win or lose.....and losing is something you Tech guys have mastered.



Let's see right now - GT 7-2 and UGA 7-2 . . . seems like the losses are about equal at this point.


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 1, 2008)

Double D said:


> Let's see right now - GT 7-2 and UGA 7-2 . . . seems like the losses are about equal at this point.



Besides the point we lost to better opponents, but yeah I guess you can call it that!


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Here we go again!! The Dawgs get beat like we all knew they would and all of a sudden its time to fire the coaches. The Gators have had a year of watching those idiots dance in the endzone and you should be glad it wasn't 70-0. Georgia was going to lose regardless of the play calls. So take your ideas of firing a good coaching staff and stick them in the closet for another year.


----------



## blessedchevy (Nov 1, 2008)

Mossyoak77 said:


> Here we go again!! The Dawgs get beat like we all knew they would and all of a sudden its time to fire the coaches. The Gators have had a year of watching those idiots dance in the endzone and you should be glad it wasn't 70-0. Georgia was going to lose regardless of the play calls. So take your ideas of firing a good coaching staff and stick them in the closet for another year.





AGAIN PLEASE READ THE WHOLE POST AND THE WHOLE THREAD BEFORE POSTING! PLEASE! No since in making stupid post, that show your real intelligence!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 1, 2008)

Double D said:


> Let's see right now - GT 7-2 and UGA 7-2 . . . seems like the losses are about equal at this point.




Seven straight my man.  Since 1991 UGA is 14-3 against "Yech".  So like I said you got losing to UGA down pat.

BTW, UGA leads the series 59-38-5.


----------



## troutman34 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, Mustang but Tech owns the only record that really matters.

National Titles: Tech-4             GA-2


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 2, 2008)

Martinez needs to make some adjustments bad. I've said he's stunk it up all year. The O line got their hats handed to them, specail teams didn't get it done. The whole team blew it.


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 2, 2008)

Next Saturday, while the Dawgs are "playing" I will not be in at the game nor watching on T.V.  I will go hunting or fishing.  Ya'll can tell me the score.  It is just my little stupid way of protesting the stupid, idiotic, and lazy play of the players.  It is my way to not have to endure the "cute" play calling.  Oh why am I even writing about em.  We are an average team with a good man for a head coach but he is average too.  But, who are you going to replace them with?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2008)

I am very disappointed.  Don't know whether we need to clean house on coaches or not.  I do know this, first and foremost, we gave that game away with stupid mistakes.  Secondly and I don't think it would have changed the game, Florida committed more holds on both sides of the ball than I've ever seen for there to be so few calls.

Congratulations to the Gators.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Blessed Chevy; Please don't tell me that is the best response you have. Fact! Over half the post imply firing bobo and martinez is the way to go. It's evident you know nothing about football. 

What happened was Georgia didn't execute their game plan, they had to many turnovers and the defense played like crap. They just got beat up one side and down the other. 

You guys just have to realize that Georgia is not the best team in the nation and settle for a two or three loss season. We all want our teams to win a NC but for some reason Georgia fans are the only ones that think that every year is the year regardless of how good or bad they are. So enjoy the rest of your season and hopefully you'll play Texas Tech in the Cotton Bowl or Ohio State in the Outback Bowl and you can try to prove your better than those conferences.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2008)

*Oh now I get it . . .*



MustangMAtt30 said:


> Seven straight my man.  Since 1991 UGA is 14-3 against "Yech".  So like I said you got losing to UGA down pat.
> 
> BTW, UGA leads the series 59-38-5.



Re-read your original - now you clarified losing to whom.  Don't debate that - however, believe you guys have losing to FLA down pat in recent years!!


----------



## chewie1014 (Nov 2, 2008)

Double D said:


> Re-read your original - now you clarified losing to whom.  Don't debate that - however, believe you guys have losing to FLA down pat in recent years!!



Touche!  Can't argue the truth.


----------



## GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN (Nov 2, 2008)

*Fire Bobo*

I DO THINK BOBO NEEDS TO GO. EVERYONE TODAY, DID NOT PLAY UP TO THEIR POTENTAL. EVEN MARK MADE SOME BAD DECISSIONS. FLA. BEAT OUR Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, PLAIN AND SIMPLE. I FEEL BAD FOR OUR PLAYERS BECAUSE THEY ARE A GOOD BUNCH ON GUYS WITH REAL TALENT.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 2, 2008)

*Revolting Development for Dawg Fans?*

Georgia Tech wins this year ?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 2, 2008)

LittleHolder said:


> Next Saturday, while the Dawgs are "playing" I will not be in at the game nor watching on T.V.  I will go hunting or fishing.  Ya'll can tell me the score.  It is just my little stupid way of protesting the stupid, idiotic, and lazy play of the players.  It is my way to not have to endure the "cute" play calling.  Oh why am I even writing about em.  We are an average team with a good man for a head coach but he is average too.  But, who are you going to replace them with?



Me to


----------



## sleeze (Nov 2, 2008)

LittleHolder said:


> Next Saturday, while the Dawgs are "playing" I will not be in at the game nor watching on T.V.  I will go hunting or fishing.  Ya'll can tell me the score.  It is just my little stupid way of protesting the stupid, idiotic, and lazy play of the players.  It is my way to not have to endure the "cute" play calling.  Oh why am I even writing about em.  We are an average team with a good man for a head coach but he is average too.  But, who are you going to replace them with?





DAWG1419 said:


> Me to



Jumping the bandwaging already?  Team doesn't play well and now you dont wanna support them?
I guess you could start trading in your UGA stuff for FSU stuff.  Oh wait,  They have been exposed too.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 2, 2008)

LittleHolder said:


> We are an average team with a good man for a head coach but he is average too.



We are an overrated team this year....that point is now moot.

But to say Mark Richt is average is crazy.  He has close to 80 victories in 7 years.  Two SEC titles in three trips to the SEC championship.  I think that even most Georgia haters would agree that CMR is an above average coach. 

Looking at the most recent Georgia head coaches to put things in perspective:
Mark Richt and Vince Dooley are above average.
Jim Donnan was average.
Ray Goff was below average.


----------



## SFStephens (Nov 2, 2008)

CMR is a great coach.  That being said, the fact that he still lets that retard Bobo call the plays shows that he is entirely too nice of a guy. The playbook must be written in colored pencils and crayons.  Either that or Bobo just closes his eyes and calls whatever his finger falls on.  Sometimes his playcalls make me think that he is watching a completely different game than the one everyone else is.  He's an idiot and has caused me to cuss many times this season.  The man really is clueless.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 2, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Jumping the bandwaging already?  Team doesn't play well and now you dont wanna support them?
> I guess you could start trading in your UGA stuff for FSU stuff.  Oh wait,  They have been exposed too.



Not jumpin the bandwaging just not watching. If they lose next week I will give you over $10000.00 dollars worth of bulldog stuff I have accoumalated over the last 30 years.


----------



## sleeze (Nov 2, 2008)

DAWG1419 said:


> Not jumpin the bandwaging just not watching. If they lose next week I will give you over $10000.00 dollars worth of bulldog stuff I have accoumalated over the last 30 years.



Hmmm, You guys play Kentucky.  I might need some extra toilet paper.








Come to think of it.  I wouldn't use that stuff for Toilet Paper.  You can keep it.


----------



## chadair (Nov 2, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> But it starts at the head and tickles down!




 I've read the entire post, and I can tell you what uga's problem is, there coach is TICKLING everybody


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 2, 2008)

Trickle! O.K.  I couldn't see the screen after I throw the remote and broke it!


----------



## olcowman (Nov 3, 2008)

chewie1014 said:


> I also think Martinez getting in the booth will help Bobo become a better player caller.  In big games, Bobo is coaching the offense trying to play catchup.  That's a tough way to coach.  And he's had to do it since he got the play-calling responsibility last year.  I also think Richt needs to take Bobo under his wing a bit and coach him on being a better play-caller.



I ain't sure how Martinez could help Bobo by being in the booth, unless he could reach over and slap him up side side the head every time he makes a bad decision. And vise-versa for Willie, they're is going to be a lot of slapping going on in that booth!

By the way, the middle of a possible national title/conference championship season schedule aint the time to train someone to call plays. We have the talent in the backfield to run the ball down our opponent's throats and to rotate quality, fresh backs to wear a defense down and eat the clock. For some reason, UGA staff insists on the spread offense, no matter the situationon the field? 

I just don't know if CMR  is the genious alot of fans think he is, he's got Ga's sorriest QB in 20 years running an inept scheme that has proven to be suspect all season and can't seem to get a handle on the team's disipline? His ability to motivate and inspire this unit appears to come and go, and it's obvious we struggled early in the season with these same aforementioned issues, with no major improvement obvious thus far.

If UGA's game plan was to "put the ball in Tebow's hands as often as possible" and to "play uninspired defense, miss crucial assignments and sit back and act as a spectator as the Gators ate your zone defense up well, "heck of a job fellers!

I've been saying all year we were over-rated and the coaches were not utilizing the availble talent. All I got was "They beat a ranked team in Vandy", "They came back in the second half", "UGA fans are crybabies" , blah,blah,blah. I told ya so!

Tech fans will never get it, yeah we are hard on our team, but a good year for us ain't a win at Duke and Wake Forest. And we don't start every season hoping we end up in the top 25 by the end of the yeae and get to play in some bowl game in Memphis. Two losses and I start thinking about next year! We expect to win the SEC and contend for a national title every year. It aint always fun, but it's Bulldog football as usual.


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 3, 2008)

chadair said:


> I've read the entire post, and I can tell you what uga's problem is, there coach is TICKLING everybody



This has nothing to do with your post. Chadair your avatar is the funniest thing i've ever seen. On Saturday I had that exact same facial expression...several times.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 3, 2008)

olcowman said:


> I just don't know if CMR  is the genious alot of fans think he is, he's got Ga's sorriest QB in 20 years running an inept scheme that has proven to be suspect all season and can't seem to get a handle on the team's disipline? His ability to motivate and inspire this unit appears to come and go, and it's obvious we struggled early in the season with these same aforementioned issues, with no major improvement obvious thus far.



Only an idiot would post this drivel.  I see you are from Tennessee, so you got idiot down pat.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 3, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Only an idiot would post this drivel.  I see you are from Tennessee, so you got idiot down pat.



Dang, hate to break it to you, living in Ga now, went to college in Ga, and been dog fan all my life. What part is idiotic, mr genious. Kinda lame to jump on a post with no explanation. Especially love to here about "Tenn idiot down pat " means specifically, I bet you mean football wise not personal. Hope so, you might run up on one of them ol' boys accidentally have to explain that one.

I stick by my statement, which part am I wrong on? I have followed UGA since the early 70's,  played with a program coached by an ex GA defensive co-ordinator, plus a few years in pros/semi pros/coaching amateurs, and like to think of myself as fairly knowledgeable about the general concepts of football. Thus in my opinion, Ga has some issues that are deeper than some injuries on the lines or bad calls by the refs.

I reckon you disagree with that, therefore I am an idiot.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2008)

i like bobo and think he has done well as the oc.  as the oc, you can't control injuries, having a young line, having wr's drop passes, having te's drop passes, having a heisman trophy caliber rb bounce a td pass off his facemask, have a heisman trophy caliber qb miss a wideopen te in the endzone, control suspect officiating (the no call pass interference on a.j. that led to an 88 yd return to our 1 yd line) or control your head coach trying (unsuccesfully) an onside kick.

bobo has done well and i think he is a verry good oc.  i am growing sick of the screen pass, right into the middle of the line, but other than that, i have been pleased.

as for martinez, i like him as well.  we have struggled with injuries on the d-line and at the lb'er position.  no push up front makes for a long day.  we did well against lsu, but our d was put in tough situations on saturday.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 3, 2008)

Good post rex. Spot on.


----------



## sleeze (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> This has nothing to do with your post. Chadair your avatar is the funniest thing i've ever seen. On Saturday I had that exact same facial expression...several times.



I agree , that is a pretty funny avatar.


----------



## chadair (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> Chadair your avatar is the funniest thing i've ever seen.




 I owe it all to Sleeze


----------



## firebreather (Nov 3, 2008)

chewie1014 said:


> I've not called for Bobo's or Martinez's firing all year...It's hard to do so when you're winning.  I have called for Martinez to get his butt in the booth cause it's dang near impossible to adjust to the offense from the sideline.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...



I agree bobo should go there red zone stinks and georgia has got to stop getting KEY plays called back on penalties when I was in school you made a mistake like that the next practice coach spend one on one with you and it was all 440's and stairs and next time you didn't pull that crap and put martinez in the box that should be the next place to go before out the door


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2008)

firebreather said:


> I agree bobo should go there red zone stinks and georgia has got to stop getting KEY plays called back on penalties when I was in school you made a mistake like that the next practice coach spend one on one with you and it was all 440's and stairs and next time you didn't pull that crap and put martinez in the box that should be the next place to go before out the door



the red zone has been an issue, but having a young and inexperienced line, not having a worthy te (who is healthy) and the fact that southerland isn't close to being the same player he was before his injury, is reason enough for me to want to keep bobo right where he is.  now if we had an experienced line and southerland was 100%, then i would be more critical of bobo.  i still wouldn't be calling for his ouster, but i would be far more critical.


----------



## SFStephens (Nov 5, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> i like bobo and think he has done well as the oc.  as the oc, you can't control injuries, having a young line, having wr's drop passes, having te's drop passes, having a heisman trophy caliber rb bounce a td pass off his facemask, have a heisman trophy caliber qb miss a wideopen te in the endzone, control suspect officiating (the no call pass interference on a.j. that led to an 88 yd return to our 1 yd line) or control your head coach trying (unsuccesfully) an onside kick.
> 
> bobo has done well and i think he is a verry good oc.  i am growing sick of the screen pass, right into the middle of the line, but other than that, i have been pleased.
> 
> as for martinez, i like him as well.  we have struggled with injuries on the d-line and at the lb'er position.  no push up front makes for a long day.  we did well against lsu, but our d was put in tough situations on saturday.



Do you really believe that or have you been watching a different football team.  Its the big games that matter and against Bama and UF he was horrible.  Those horrible screens, third and long plays, and don't get me started on his misuse of Moreno.  I hate to talk bad about my Dawgs but the playcalling has definitely been suspect all season.  Only game he came close to getting it right on was the LSU game.  I wish he'd do better but he just doesn't seem to learn.


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 6, 2008)

The Best games this year were the Vandy and LSU Game!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2008)

olcowman said:


> Dang, hate to break it to you, living in Ga now, went to college in Ga, and been dog fan all my life. What part is idiotic, mr genious. Kinda lame to jump on a post with no explanation. Especially love to here about "Tenn idiot down pat " means specifically, I bet you mean football wise not personal. Hope so, you might run up on one of them ol' boys accidentally have to explain that one.
> 
> I stick by my statement, which part am I wrong on? I have followed UGA since the early 70's,  played with a program coached by an ex GA defensive co-ordinator, plus a few years in pros/semi pros/coaching amateurs, and like to think of myself as fairly knowledgeable about the general concepts of football. Thus in my opinion, Ga has some issues that are deeper than some injuries on the lines or bad calls by the refs.
> 
> I reckon you disagree with that, therefore I am an idiot.



I've re-read my response to your post.  It sounded rather like a redneck.  I should not have called you an idiot.  I should have referred to your ideas as idiotic.  I'm sorry and I have corrected my ways. 

I must ask, are just another wanna be fair weather fan.  

It is idiotic when you blame a loss all on the coaches and ignore what is happening with the team.  I played the game and I have followed Georgia for about 40 years.  I have known a LOT of the players and a LOT of the coaches over the years.  Erk was the best defensive coach we've had so far.  Martinez is not my favorite, but his stats put him at #3 during the last 40 years.  

Having said that, if you don't have enough talent and experience on the front lines, you are going to get beat in the SEC.  Florida had more talent and experience this year.  The other thing about this game is the frustration level experienced by the players due to the bad penalty calls.  With college kids, emotion plays a very big factor.

You can have your opinion, I can disagree strongly.  I will try to do it more civilly in the future.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> i like bobo and think he has done well as the oc.  as the oc, you can't control injuries, having a young line, having wr's drop passes, having te's drop passes, having a heisman trophy caliber rb bounce a td pass off his facemask, have a heisman trophy caliber qb miss a wideopen te in the endzone, control suspect officiating (the no call pass interference on a.j. that led to an 88 yd return to our 1 yd line) or control your head coach trying (unsuccesfully) an onside kick.
> 
> bobo has done well and i think he is a verry good oc.  i am growing sick of the screen pass, right into the middle of the line, but other than that, i have been pleased.
> 
> as for martinez, i like him as well.  we have struggled with injuries on the d-line and at the lb'er position.  no push up front makes for a long day.  we did well against lsu, but our d was put in tough situations on saturday.



Exactly and add to that the refs bad calls and it makes for an ugly mix.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2008)

SFStephens said:


> Do you really believe that or have you been watching a different football team.  Its the big games that matter and against Bama and UF he was horrible.  Those horrible screens, third and long plays, and don't get me started on his misuse of Moreno.  I hate to talk bad about my Dawgs but the playcalling has definitely been suspect all season.  Only game he came close to getting it right on was the LSU game.  I wish he'd do better but he just doesn't seem to learn.



Do you know that he doesn't control Moreno.  Moreno can take himself out of the game anytime he wants to.  This makes play calling VERY tough.  I personally would not stand for it.  If I were OC and a guy wasn't injured, he would be available for every play at my discretion.


----------



## sweet 16 (Nov 6, 2008)

Pass rush...Didin't we convert a couple of strong side linebackers to D E? Supposed to have more fresh legs. I think Martinez is as good as they come.


----------



## chadair (Nov 6, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> The other thing about this game is the frustration level experienced by the players due to the bad penalty calls.  With college kids, emotion plays a very big factor.





MudDucker said:


> Exactly and add to that the refs bad calls and it makes for an ugly mix.




 and add the whuppin the gators put on them and it's an UGAlier mix


----------



## thendric (Nov 6, 2008)

To the Tech fan trash talking.  Bottom line GA was terrible.  I unfortunately watched the game in person.  But how can a techie trash talk.  GA actually has Five National Championships.

Bulldogs teams have been declared national champions, in 1927, 1942, 1946, 1968, and 1980. 

At least we can sell out our stadium.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2008)

chadair said:


> and add the whuppin the gators put on them and it's an UGAlier mix




Can you come and dry my tears?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 6, 2008)

thendric said:


> To the Tech fan trash talking.  Bottom line GA was terrible.  I unfortunately watched the game in person.  But how can a techie trash talk.  GA actually has Five National Championships.
> 
> Bulldogs teams have been declared national champions, in 1927, 1942, 1946, 1968, and 1980.
> 
> At least we can sell out our stadium.



GT has been "declared" NC six times.

Getting 50% more people to come out to a football game is no great feat when your student population is 50% larger.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 6, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Don't ya love the Georgia haters, and the ones that jump in after a defeat, no guts to jump in a fire, but you have to wait till there are no coals left!



This is from the guy who started a thread entitled "Georgia Tech loses to Virginia!"


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 6, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> GT has been "declared" NC six times.
> 
> .



to your point and the one you responded to, i think anything over 10 or so years is meaningless when talking about championships.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 6, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> to your point and the one you responded to, i think anything over 10 or so years is meaningless when talking about championships.



agreed.  any recruiting spike from a NC is gone in 10 years if the team has not continued to be consistently in the NC hunt.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 6, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> agreed.  any recruiting spike from a NC is gone in 10 years if the team has not continued to be consistently in the NC hunt.



yup.


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 6, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> This is from the guy who started a thread entitled "Georgia Tech loses to Virginia!"



All I said was Georgia Tech loses to Virginia! Just posting to let others know, because there was no thread about it.   I actually was hoping Tech won!




Also, I didn't JUST KNOW start bashing Tech, I have ALWAYS done it, against Tech, Florida among other teams I dislike. This guy I never seen before post till UGA loses. So you can compare me or put me and him in the same boat, but it isn't the same type bashing. BTW I would be captain!


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2008)

Martinez HAS to go!


----------



## sleeze (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice Bump.

Nah , keep them for our sake. 

Go Gators!!!!!


----------



## Hunter Blair (Nov 29, 2008)

Take martinez and bobo with him.... the play calling wasn't as bad today as it has been but still terrible overall on the season..... don't get me started on martinez


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2008)

Bobo and Martinez are both top flight coaches and are well placed on Richt's staff. Here's wishing them long tenure in their current jobs.


----------



## SFStephens (Nov 29, 2008)

Is Martinez a drinking man?  Was he doing a little tailgating down in Athens before the game?  Someone needs to have him blow into the breathalyzer at half time.  That can be the only reason you can't seem to stop a one dimensional team and at least make them beat you some other way.  Maybe him and Reshad Jones were throwing them back before warm-ups.


----------



## TJBassin (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe this will be the last Humbling they need. I think the players are trying to play on the 80's teams. They are going to have to do this thereselves. Maybe now Stafford will think twice about leaving. He aint ready for the NFL.


----------



## sleeze (Nov 29, 2008)

Gatorb said:


> i dont have a dog (no pun intended) in this fight but has Bobo really done that bad a job? In a couple crucial times in the game Richt needs to override him and make the call. But all in all- and ive watched a lot of georgia games this year, bobo hasn't been that bad IMO.
> Now martinez....thats a different story! id be wanting his butt gone too if i was a dog.



Well , as you know i am a Gator fan, as you are.

But Bobo does make stupid calls, ALL the time.  But you are right , about Richt. He needs to over ride those dumb calls.  He listens to EVERY call on the headsets. Its Richt's fault too, dog fans wouldn't put the blame on St. Richt though.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2008)

I can live with Bobo but Willie has got to GO.........


----------



## TRC (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm afraid Richt is too nice of a guy and this is a character flaw that is holding UGA back. Richt needs to use some of his recruiting skills to find two new coordinators asap. I'd be on the phone to Sylvester tonight. Get somebody in there that can instill some discipline in one of the most undisciplined teams I have ever watched. Changes need to happen this off season.

Tom


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 30, 2008)

I just heard a rumor that Georgia's extending the contracts of CWM and Bobo. Hopefully this is true for Tech's sake but I think some Dawg fans may be P.O.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2008)

Bobo called a good game yesterday.  On the other hand, Willie stank the place up.  We need to Free Willie!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2008)

Gatorb said:


> i dont have a dog (no pun intended) in this fight but has Bobo really done that bad a job? In a couple crucial times in the game Richt needs to override him and make the call. But all in all- and ive watched a lot of georgia games this year, bobo hasn't been that bad IMO.
> Now martinez....thats a different story! id be wanting his butt gone too if i was a dog.



I agree man.  I don't have a big problem with the job that Bobo has done.  Here is why.  People have to realize that the O line, which started without our left tackle changed every single week for a long time.  The play book had to be scled back a bit as a result.  Also, Stafford has the option to check into something different at the line if he doesn't like what the defense is doing so some of what is being blamed on Bobo wasn't really his fault.  Last, I will say one thing about Bobo, for all of his faults, he isn't conservative or afraid to take risks.  I think some of the inexplicabally bizzare calls (Knowshon up the middle two straight plays in long down and distance situations) WERE CMR overriding Bobo's calls.  Of course I have no way to prove that, I'm just going off what I have seen from both coaches to date.  I have watched them both call plays.  I'll leave it at that.

Willie needs to go.  Now.  I'll get the tar and feathers ready if somebody else will provide the torches and the rail.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 30, 2008)

*With who?*

Lose game/games, then fire coaches.  Who is out there looking for a job or wants a promotion that YOU would recommend.  I have not read all the comments but no a single one of you that wants everybody fired has offered a replacement.  Texas just locked up Muschamp.  So who do you want or know of that is available?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleHolder said:


> Lose game/games, then fire coaches.  Who is out there looking for a job or wants a promotion that YOU would recommend.  I have not read all the comments but no a single one of you that wants everybody fired has offered a replacement.  Texas just locked up Muschamp.  So who do you want or know of that is available?



Rodney Garner couldn't do any worse than WM.  There's an in house promotion.  Schley Croom was a bust as a head coach but who wouldn't be in Starkville?  He might be a good choice.  I wouldn't want Muschamp anyway.  Look at Texas's defense, it's a joke.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 30, 2008)

_"I wouldn't want Muschamp anyway. Look at Texas's defense, it's a joke."_

You have to be kidding, right? SGD, you are way smarter than that comment just made you look. Man I use to value your insight until now :ROFL:


----------



## sleeze (Nov 30, 2008)

Mossyoak77 said:


> _"I wouldn't want Muschamp anyway. Look at Texas's defense, it's a joke."_
> 
> You have to be kidding, right? SGD, you are way smarter than that comment just made you look. Man I use to value your insight until now :Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----:



SGD is right, Mossy.

Muschamp is OVERRATED. 

Check the stats.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Dec 1, 2008)

If he is good enough for Texas to designate him the next head coach; I'd say he is worthy of UGA Def. Coord.

He would be great for UGA; one of the things you guys complain about is fire and passion. He is as energetic as you can get. Don't look at his stats at Texas; every major school in the Big 12 avg. about 40+/game. Does that mean that every defense sucks? I don't believe so. We'll find out when Florida and Oklahoma meet for the national Champ.


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bobo should stay...he called a pretty good game against a good Tech defense.  Keep in mind they DID score 42 points - all offensive points as well.

Martinez has got to go!  Period!  I personally think Martinez is a great defensive coach.  One of the better defensive minds out there.  But he has proven time and again (shall I list all the games - there's 4-5 just this year) that he can't adjust his defense to make up for changes in the other teams offense.  I've said it before, and I stand by it, that this has to be the result of his insistence on coaching from the sideline.  When you do that, you can't see the whole game and adjust to it.  How can you go into the half and not expect a coach as good as Paul Johnson NOT to make adjustments on offense?  I don't get it.  Since he refuses to get in the booth, he just need to get on to somewhere else.

As far as replacements:

One of the best defensive coaches in the SEC just came on the market.  Croom would be an excellent selection.

I don't want anyone touching Garner as he's recruiting gold.  An in-house promotion would keep him around.  He's proven himself with the line, why not give him the whole deal.

And who says they have to be available...there's plenty of talent across the SEC that might be enticed away from their current job.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2008)

Mossyoak77 said:


> If he is good enough for Texas to designate him the next head coach; I'd say he is worthy of UGA Def. Coord.
> 
> He would be great for UGA; one of the things you guys complain about is fire and passion. He is as energetic as you can get. Don't look at his stats at Texas; every major school in the Big 12 avg. about 40+/game. Does that mean that every defense sucks? I don't believe so. We'll find out when Florida and Oklahoma meet for the national Champ.



Well your little childish crack about my intelligence aside, I just think you're wrong.  You say don't look at stats at Texas.  I'm not.  I'm looking at his stats for a lot of his stay at Auburn and they're nothing special.  The Auburn D played ONE really good game against a good offense last year and that was Florida.  Beyond that it was nothing to write home about.  Muschamp is living off of what those LSU defenses looked like and they were absolutly loaded.  I think the guy is average at best and his work to date backs me up.  But hey if you think he's so great that's up to you.

As for his "fire and passion", what good would that do us if people were still lighting up the scoreboard like a pinball machine?  The only difference between that happening with him and it happening with Martinez would be Muschamp jumping around like a nut while Martinez just looks lost.  I do want somebody who is intense but I want him to be able to stop people.  As for the big 12, yeah I think as a conference they have really good offenses and mediocre defenses but that's kind of beside the point.  If you love Will Muschamp so much I hope yall hire him.


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 1, 2008)

Mossyoak77 said:


> If he is good enough for Texas to designate him the next head coach; I'd say he is worthy of UGA Def. Coord.
> 
> He would be great for UGA; one of the things you guys complain about is fire and passion. He is as energetic as you can get. Don't look at his stats at Texas; every major school in the Big 12 avg. about 40+/game. Does that mean that every defense sucks? I don't believe so. We'll find out when Florida and Oklahoma meet for the national Champ.



Okay...that made me laugh...I'm now choking on coffee.

First of all, I think Muschamp would be a great addition as DC at UGA.  I think his stats at AU and LSU speak volumes.  He really is a great DC.

BUT, when every team in the Big 12 scores 40+ points that really does mean all their defenses suck.  The difference is  it's not necessarily Muschamp's fault with Texas.

SGD and Sleeze - you might want to reconsider...

He's only been there one year and is coaching defenesive talent that is not as superior as programs in the SEC.  He's not had the time to recruit big time defensive playmakers and is in a system that currently emphasizes offense over defense.  Still, in his first year, Texas leads the BIG 12 in EVERY defensive category but one (passing defense) and is doing so by a wide margin.  Plus, Texas is the only team in the Big 12 NOT to give up 40+ points to a single opponent all year.  In fact, the only three game where they gave up 30+ points were to ranked opponents from the Big 12.  All three programs have QBs that are currently or have previously been Heisman candidates (Bradford, Harrell, Daniels).

So looking at the stats, I think Muschamp would be a great hire.

Now, whether or not he's proven himself enough to be crowned Texas' next coach in waiting....  That's another story.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2008)

chewie1014 said:


> Okay...that made me laugh...I'm now choking on coffee.
> 
> First of all, I think Muschamp would be a great addition as DC at UGA.  I think his stats at AU and LSU speak volumes.  He really is a great DC.
> 
> ...



Good post and good points.  But other than those LSU years I still don't think he has been anything to get all worked up about.  He's remembered for that '03 LSU team and the way that he jumps around and screams and hollers.  I don't think he sucks.  I'm not saying that.  I just think he's overrated.


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 1, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good post and good points.  But other than those LSU years I still don't think he has been anything to get all worked up about.  He's remembered for that '03 LSU team and the way that he jumps around and screams and hollers.  I don't think he sucks.  I'm not saying that.  I just think he's overrated.



Yeah...I'd likely withdraw my statement of him being a "great" hire to one of him being a "good" hire.  I think Texas crowning him their next coach was way to premature...and consequently makes him overrated.

Personally, I can do without all the jumping around and acting a fool.  Charisma doesn't always equate to passion and motivation.  I just want a DC that gets results and can make adjustments to shut down a defense.  Martinez has proven that while he can scheme with the best of them (_though Alabama calls that in the question - Martinez was apparently the only one in the world that didn't know Bama was going to run_), his ability to adjust to the other teams offense is lacking.  I think if he were willing to coach from the booth, he'd be one of the best in land...but he won't, so he's not.  And that's not just judging on this current year, but his entire tenure at UGA.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jon Tenuta's not doing much at Notre Dame


----------



## Bustem (Dec 1, 2008)

Bobo is better than martinez for sure.but that ain't saying much..where was bobo at when we could have used a score in the third quarter to get some momentum back..


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bustem said:


> Bobo is better than martinez for sure.but that ain't saying much..where was bobo at when we could have used a score in the third quarter to get some momentum back..



The scored 42 points in the game...that should be enough any day of the week.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Dec 4, 2008)

SGD; I wasn't making "Childish Cracks". Do me this much since you're convinced that he might not be a good hire. Go back and look at where his defenses ranked within the respective conferences from LSU to Texas. I think you might be happy with his results.

As far as your intelligence goes; I think you're a very smart person that bring valid points to every forum. The one thing I notice from your posts is that you sometime make comments that are UGA bias (rightfully so) without checking stats.

For example; Since Mushchamp became defensive Coord. at LSU His defenses have beat UGA in almost catagory except in 05. So if he could be that good, why wouldn't he be good for UGA?

Don't take our comments back and forth to heart; it's just fun talk between dedicated fans. Now get back to clean trash talk.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2008)

Mossyoak77 said:


> SGD; I wasn't making "Childish Cracks". Do me this much since you're convinced that he might not be a good hire. Go back and look at where his defenses ranked within the respective conferences from LSU to Texas. I think you might be happy with his results.
> 
> As far as your intelligence goes; I think you're a very smart person that bring valid points to every forum. The one thing I notice from your posts is that you sometime make comments that are UGA bias (rightfully so) without checking stats.
> 
> ...



I got you.  It's cool man.  It's true that I don't research everything that I post.  If I remember correctly I did give Muschamp credit for the LSU defenses.  I followed that up with saying that he has mostly lived off hype from his time at LSU since then.  I just think he is overrated.  But he is better than WM.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 4, 2008)

Bustem said:


> Bobo is better than martinez for sure.but that ain't saying much..where was bobo at when we could have used a score in the third quarter to get some momentum back..



Gotta have the football in order for the offense to score... As far as Muschamp, he's a HC in waiting. Not gonna happen and even if it did it would be for a season or two. Not interested.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 4, 2008)

I will take a year or two of GOOD Defense than live through this season again, and again, and again!


----------



## crbrumbelow (Dec 4, 2008)

You GA Tech guys are crazy.  You think just because you beat us by 3 points that ya'll got it made.  Well,  Tech aint as good as you guys would like to think they are because we played worse than we did when we lost to Alabama and Florida and you could only beat us by 3 points.  I repeat,,,,,,3 points.    Tech Stinks.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2008)

crbrumbelow said:


> You GA Tech guys are crazy.  You think just because you beat us by 3 points that ya'll got it made.  Well,  Tech aint as good as you guys would like to think they are because we played worse than we did when we lost to Alabama and Florida and you could only beat us by 3 points.  I repeat,,,,,,3 points.    Tech Stinks.



Be easy on those Tech Guy's it's been a long 7 years. GO DAWGS!!!   3points


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2008)

crbrumbelow said:


> You GA Tech guys are crazy.  You think just because you beat us by 3 points that ya'll got it made.  Well,  Tech aint as good as you guys would like to think they are because we played worse than we did when we lost to Alabama and Florida and you could only beat us by 3 points.  I repeat,,,,,,3 points.    Tech Stinks.



Blood is going to shoot from Jody's eyes when he reads this.  Seriously, don't give the guy a cardiac event.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Dec 4, 2008)

crbrumbelow, don't stereotype!!! All Georgia Tech guys are not crazy. Some of us are humble enough to recognize that beating Georgia was a single step in the right direction. Beating Georgia doesn't mean we are a great team; it just means we were the best team on the field that day. After reading your comment it hit me that you either A, didn't know what you were talking about or B, you think Georgia really does suck. Now which one was it?

The thing that strikes me about UGA fans is, When is winning not enough? Take Auburn and Tenn. for example. Two great coaches in my book. Both won a NC (Auburn was a share but they went undefeated in the SEC). You cannot expect to compete for a NC every single year. Be satisfied with a winning record. 9-3 is not bad. Do you know how many teams year in and year out that would be grateful to have a 9-3 record? TONS!! Don't put any stock in preseason predictions; it sets you up for disappointment. 

My excitement for TECH lies in the fact that they are getting better and we have a coach that doesn't list winning a NC as a priority. 
1. Get better every week
2. Beat Georgia
3. Win ACC
4. Go to a BCS Bowl
5. Win NC

Next year he will again push them to shoot for #3 and so on. Keep your expectations in check and you'll never be disappointed. Right this down crbrumbelow; UGA will not play for an SEC title for at least 3-4 more years. And that is what I think about your attitude! and your team!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 5, 2008)

crbrumbelow said:


> You GA Tech guys are crazy.  You think just because you beat us by 3 points that ya'll got it made.  Well,  Tech aint as good as you guys would like to think they are because we played worse than we did when we lost to Alabama and Florida and you could only beat us by 3 points.  I repeat,,,,,,3 points.    Tech Stinks.



who are you even talking to?  this thread was started by a Dawg fan and almost everybody who has posted in here is a Dawg fan.

and somehow you played worse than you did against UF and Bama, yet you scored 42 points compared to 30 against Bama and 10 against Florida.  You gave up a combined 90 points in those 2 games, yet you think you played worse against GT?  and Tech fans are the ones that are crazy...


----------



## crbrumbelow (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey its all in fun.  I can root for both teams.  I got a cousin attending Tech to an aeronautical engineer.  My brother Graduated from UGA.  Not sure what he does but he makes a killin.  Just wanted to dull the stingers a little bit LOL.


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 5, 2008)

Mossyoak77 said:


> Right this down...UGA will not play for an SEC title for at least 3-4 more years.




Care to wager?  I usually don't participate in the avatar wagers, but I'll put it on the line for this one.  One FULL year of the opponents logo - 365 days.  Plus the loser has to put "Go Dawgs/Jackets" in their signature (and nothing else to counter that saying).  How confident are you in your prediction?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2008)

Simply firing Bobo and Martinez won't solve your problems.


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 5, 2008)

crbrumbelow said:


> You GA Tech guys are crazy.  You think just because you beat us by 3 points that ya'll got it made.  Well,  Tech aint as good as you guys would like to think they are because we played worse than we did when we lost to Alabama and Florida and you could only beat us by 3 points.  I repeat,,,,,,3 points.    Tech Stinks.



One Dawg to another...you're crazy if you think UGA played WORSE in the Tech game than they did against Bama and Florida.  UGA's offense was SORELY lacking in the earlier games but was front and center in the Tech game.  They scored 42 points (that's more than they scored against Bama/UF put together and should always be enough to win the game).  UGA's defense contained Tech in the first half - something they failed to do in any quarter during the Bama and UF games.  Keep in mind...UGA threw a pick for a TD and fumbled on a kick-off to give Tech a short field (19 yards) - giving up 14 points in the game.  If Martinez makes half an effort to adjust his D in the second half, it's a different game.  But he didn't and we got whipped.

And yes, when you give up 3 unanswered TDs in 7 minutes...you got whipped.  The score doesn't reflect how bad UGA's D got handled in the second half.  Quit trying to make it better than it is and just give Tech the credit they deserve for not giving up, adjusting their play, and beating the Dawgs.

I'm just hoping my Dawgs start a new winning streak next year.


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 5, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> Simply firing Bobo and Martinez won't solve your problems.



I agree, but keeping Martinez won't do anything either...unless he takes it upstairs to the booth.  I'll continue to believe that he would be one of the best in college ball if he would get in the booth and be able to observe what the other team is doing on the field.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2008)

chewie1014 said:


> I agree, but keeping Martinez won't do anything either...unless he takes it upstairs to the booth.  I'll continue to believe that he would be one of the best in college ball if he would get in the booth and be able to observe what the other team is doing on the field.



During the game I agree, but in between games there seems to be a fundamental lack in execusion training on the very basics.

That is something that can't be coached from the booth.


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 5, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> During the game I agree, but in between games there seems to be a fundamental lack in execusion training on the very basics.
> 
> That is something that can't be coached from the booth.



Yep...Richt even spoke of this.  He admitted they were soft in contact practice this year for fear of losing even more players to injury (keeping in mind they had 18 season-ending injuries).  He wondered if it was the wrong-decision due to the number of missed tackles and blocks throughout the year...and the undisciplined play on penalties.  Got to say I think it was...but it's done and did.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Chewie, you have yourself a bet buddy. Let's say three years and the wager is changing your respective Avatar to reflect support for the other team year after year. Due to the fact that this might get lost in the shuffle somewhere before three seasons has past. So, in 09, if Georgia plays for SEC I would place a UGA avatar from the Champ. game until the end of the 10 season. If they play again in 10 then it will stay up until the end of 11. If they don't win it year after year then your avatar will reflect Tech support until they do win it or until the end of the 11 season. How about that?


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone else want in?


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 5, 2008)

Mossyoak77 said:


> Chewie, you have yourself a bet buddy. Let's say three years and the wager is changing your respective Avatar to reflect support for the other team year after year. Due to the fact that this might get lost in the shuffle somewhere before three seasons has past. So, in 09, if Georgia plays for SEC I would place a UGA avatar from the Champ. game until the end of the 10 season. If they play again in 10 then it will stay up until the end of 11. If they don't win it year after year then your avatar will reflect Tech support until they do win it or until the end of the 11 season. How about that?



That's not what you said...you said, UGA wouldn't win a SEC Championship in the next 3-4 years.  I'm not saying they'll win it each year over that span and certainly would be foolish to expect it.  I'm saying that I'm willing to bet they will win at least ONE SEC Championship over that span.

Here's the bet:  UGA has until the 2011 (3 seasons) to win an SEC Championship.  If they do, you will put the UGA logo up as your avatar for one complete year (until the next SECCG).  If they don't, I will put up the GT logo starting at the end of the 2011 SECCG game until the 2012 SECCG.  Also, the loser will either put "Go Dawgs" or "Go Jackets" in his signature.

So we're clear, we're using the logo.  Not an image from the game, or some condescending picture of the Logo being made fun of, or some hottie wearing the logo so it's at least easy on the eyes.  To make it easier, said logos to be used are attached below.

That's the bet based on your comments.  I'm not willing to wear a GT logo for two years waiting for UGA to get there.  Under your suggestions, I could end up wearing the GT logo for 2 years and still win the bet should they not win it until 2011.  Then you'd only have to wear it a year.  How's that equal?

And anyone that wants in on the action, just needs to let me know.  I'll keep a list.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 5, 2008)

a bet made on an internet forum with a person you don't know that won't even be decided for 4 years is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 5, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> a bet made on an internet forum with a person you don't know that won't even be decided for 4 years is just plain ridiculous.



Since when has common sense and intelligence ever been a factor in a Woody's forum on UGA and GT.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 5, 2008)

chewie1014 said:


> Since when has common sense and intelligence ever been a factor in a Woody's forum on UGA and GT.



you better save the terms in PM's because I imagine after 4 years these posts will have been deleted from the database...


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Doc, you're probably right! After 3 years no one will remember this crap.


----------



## sleeze (Dec 5, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> a bet made on an internet forum with a person you don't know that won't even be decided for 4 years is just plain ridiculous.



I was thinking the same thing Doc.

A lot of Testosterone Flying around right now between these two.


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 5, 2008)

No testosterone...just a confidence that my Dawgs can win the SEC within the "next 3-4 years."  That's all.  And how do y'all know I don't know mossyoak77.  I know quite a few Woody's folks...though Mossy ain't one of them.  But then again, I don't really consider regular's on this forum "strangers".


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2008)

chewie1014 said:


> No testosterone...just a confidence that my Dawgs can win the SEC within the "next 3-4 years."  That's all.  And how do y'all know I don't know mossyoak77.  I know quite a few Woody's folks...though Mossy ain't one of them.  But then again, I don't really consider regular's on this forum "strangers".



Mossy didn't become a regular until Tech beat us.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Darn SGD; I wished I would have picked your statement up before now. Would you like to see my predictions throughout the year? I've been engaged throughout the year trying to tell you guys how sorry your team was but you wouldn't listen.

On another note: Michigan is cold and we've had 150+ inches of snow. I miss the warmth of Georgia. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 28, 2009)

Mossyoak77 said:


> Darn SGD; I wished I would have picked your statement up before now. Would you like to see my predictions throughout the year? I've been engaged throughout the year trying to tell you guys how sorry your team was but you wouldn't listen.
> 
> On another note: Michigan is cold and we've had 150+ inches of snow. I miss the warmth of Georgia. Hope everyone is doing well.



Well I'll give credit where it is due.  You were pretty much on with the predictions that you made.  But you do just kind of pop in and out and do drive by posts.  You know you do.  As for seeing your predictions, sure if you wanna repost them but I remember what they were and you were right.

Don't get frostbite up there.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Jan 30, 2009)

I wish I had more time to do "Full time posts". Unfortunately with a 16 month old; by the time I settle down at 8 PM I'm ready to relax in my lazy boy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2009)

Mossyoak77 said:


> I wish I had more time to do "Full time posts". Unfortunately with a 16 month old; by the time I settle down at 8 PM I'm ready to relax in my lazy boy.



I heard that.  Don't have any little ones myself.  I'm sure once I do, my post count will drop significantly.  That's what happened to Slayer.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Feb 1, 2009)

SGD, when you have little ones, GON will be an after thought. You'll be lucky if your hunting trips are not cut in half.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2009)

Mossyoak77 said:


> SGD, when you have little ones, GON will be an after thought. You'll be lucky if your hunting trips are not cut in half.



Yeah that's what I hear.  They also tell me that going to ball games will be a thing of the past.  Pretty strong arguments in favor of me never becoming a daddy. But who knows?


----------



## chewie1014 (Feb 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah that's what I hear.  They also tell me that going to ball games will be a hing of the past.  Pretty strong arguments in favor of me never becoming a daddy. But who knows?



I've been a daddy for 3 years now.

If I had to choose between being a daddy and not cutting back on my ball games, hunting & fishing time, and GON time; I'll pick being a daddy every single time.  He's the greatest blessing of my life.  Now I get to take him to ball games (been to a few already), take him fishing (he caught a nice bass with GrandDad last fall), take him hunting (not quite yet), and introduce him to Woody's!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2009)

chewie1014 said:


> I've been a daddy for 3 years now.
> 
> If I had to choose between being a daddy and not cutting back on my ball games, hunting & fishing time, and GON time; I'll pick being a daddy every single time.  He's the greatest blessing of my life.  Now I get to take him to ball games (been to a few already), take him fishing (he caught a nice bass with GrandDad last fall), take him hunting (not quite yet), and introduce him to Woody's!



That must be the thruth because everybody that I talk to says that very same thing almost verbatum.  Maybe I'll find out one day.  I'm starting to get some pressure about it if you know what I mean.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 2, 2009)

I take both of my daughters to the deer stand with me...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I take both of my daughters to the deer stand with me...



I hear ya.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## antharper (Dec 12, 2019)

Is that really all Auburn has won.... 3 out of 15 ???????


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2019)

Pathetic showing!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 13, 2019)

SuperSport said:


> Please fire both of them! Get rid of both them idiots! Bobo doesn't know how to call a game and if Georgia is down we are out of luck! Because he can't call any play that can help us! 3rd and 15 lets call a draw play?  3rd and 1, he calls a deep bomb to a triple covered wr!
> 
> 
> Then you have that STUPID zone defense that Willie likes to play! We will give you 5 yards then TRY and tackle you. I guess he teachs our players that it is o.k. just to hit the other team, don't wrap them up and tackle them. NO don't do that!
> ...


Seems like I've read this post recently. Oh wait,never mind


----------



## Throwback (Jan 27, 2022)

Bump


----------

